

PG ValleyWag Article: why not on front page of Hacker News? - newapp

How come todays&#x27; controversial article on valleywag about PG not even make the front page of Hacker News? There are 2 possible theories:<p>a&gt; It is being censored
b&gt; Hacker News is mostly guys who don&#x27;t really care
======
argonaut
Valleywag, and anything from Gawker, for that matter, has been banned for
_years_ , due to being complete trash. Valleywag's entire business model is to
get page views by generating artificial controversy.

------
mindcrime
Well, it's a shitty article for one thing. It's just whining and moaning
trying to make pg look bad using some out-of-context quotes. There's not
substantive content or discussion in that piece. It's just "waaaaah, Paul said
something, that if you take it out of context and bend it enough, _could_
vaguely be interpreted as disparaging to women".

But there's no actual rebuttal of his point, there's no suggestions for what
to do (if anything) _about_ this situation, etc.

In short, it's garbage tabloid "journalism" and really doesn't deserve to be
here.

------
kanwisher
I believe valleywag is a banned domain for the trash that's generally on there

------
roopeshv
c) there is flamewar detector on HN

and the correct option is c)

